# Figure 8 direction



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

When you come across the Figure 8 which direction do you turn--left or right? And why?

I was taught as young 4h'er to always go left although I don't remember if I was ever told why. Because Scout has the tendency to try and push me out on the inside turn, I started going to the right because it felt better. My current instructor says outside post is harder (doesn't seem that way, lol) so you should go left first to prevent lag.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I go left first because that gives me a few steps with the dog's full attention to subtly remind him he's working before we cross the center to the outer circle. 

When you start off with the right (outer) circle, there's a chance you will lose an unpolished dog right from the start. A lot of dogs have the tendency to go shopping on that outer circle instead of turning and focusing on the trainer.

ETA - There's nothing wrong with starting on the right circle first - especially if you have a dog who forges at the start of the f8. With laggers or distractable dogs you want to go left.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

All my dogs started by going to the right first because I had fast dogs that took the outside easier than trying to get in. 

Once Colby got into Open I switched him to going left first because he started just going straight and visiting the judge. By cutting him off from the judge on the first turn he seemed to keep his head in the game for the rest of the figure 8.

After several years of going to the right first with Conner I just started going to the left first this summer. He was actually starting to lag on the INSIDE of the figure 8 (but was driving around perfectly on the outside - go figure), so I thought maybe he just needed me to change it up some to break routine and it seemed to help, he's back to getting perfect figure 8 scores most of the time. I'll probably start mixing it up in the future to keep him on his toes.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just sharing something I'm absolutely in love with, because it cuts down on some of the bumping on the inner circle....

When going left, I walk the circle crossing my left foot over with every step and leaning my body left. 

And when going right, I walk the circle crossing my right foot over with every step and leaning my body right. 

I did this today at class (I can't believe I'm doing two classes a week at two different places right now) and it worked perfectly. It takes practice because normally I'm all left feet.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I learned about it like you... in 4H, go left first. Outside circles are harder.

What I've found? With the typical 4H population (here at least... I volunteer at the local and state level and so I watch several hundred 4H'ers a year!), it does tend to be a better choice to go left... many laggy dogs. But in the real world, esp with enthusiastic people... it's often different. 

- Practice with some of each. See if you note whether one is better.
- If you have a notably weaker side...work on that. Definitely use the other side in competition, but, train the opposite direction to be just as strong.

My dogs probably do better with the outside turn first. 

When teams are having trouble, we go back to working on three things : straight line heeling, pace changes, and big serpentines. In that order.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah--next lesson I get we will be talking about this. Hmmm....I like going right first because I think the hardest part is not bumping into the dog without making a wide circle. I've been shown a few tricks on the outside circle to fix lags that are good.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

In training I go either way, sometimes I go straight ahead and do a 180 degree turn, sometimes I make the whole outer circle instead of a figure 8.
In the ring I always go left.
BUT in the ring I also start a couple of steps back so that my first 2 or 3 steps are straight ahead rather than an angle or curve of any kind (that's quite allowed). That way he's in proper heeling position and mentality before he's required to adjust his pace at all to mine. A trainer taught me to do that and it has made a world of difference.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> BUT in the ring I also start a couple of steps back so that my first 2 or 3 steps are straight ahead rather than an angle or curve of any kind (that's quite allowed). That way he's in proper heeling position and mentality before he's required to adjust his pace at all to mine. A trainer taught me to do that and it has made a world of difference.


Is it OK to start the figure 8 further back... I mean, would there be any deductions from the judge if he feels you are measurably too far back? I'm asking because my one instructor (the judge) is pretty anal about where I start the figure 8's. And she's said this is something she looks at when in the ring - I'm not sure or am unclear as to if she takes points off, but I know that it bugs her. 

_She is the same one who deducts points in class if I go more than 6 feet away from my dog in the stand exercise and or if I stray off center when heeling (my two left feet getting me in trouble)._  

I do agree it helps - even though I had a panic attack in our first show when I did set myself up a couple steps back. I was just thinking about us losing points even before beginning the exercise. We didn't, but...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

i think it depends on the size/ energy of the dog which is harder. My friend has a Corgi who has the shortest legs, and she goes right first to get him going & engaged from the first step. I go left first bc Tally is equally fine in both directions, and left seems more usual.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's perfectly okay to start a couple of steps back. Now not 12 feet, but a couple of your steps is quite acceptable. It really helps the dogs to get their head on straight.




Megora said:


> Is it OK to start the figure 8 further back... I mean, would there be any deductions from the judge if he feels you are measurably too far back? I'm asking because my one instructor (the judge) is pretty anal about where I start the figure 8's. And she's said this is something she looks at when in the ring - I'm not sure or am unclear as to if she takes points off, but I know that it bugs her.
> 
> _She is the same one who deducts points in class if I go more than 6 feet away from my dog in the stand exercise and or if I stray off center when heeling (my two left feet getting me in trouble)._
> 
> I do agree it helps - even though I had a panic attack in our first show when I did set myself up a couple steps back. I was just thinking about us losing points even before beginning the exercise. We didn't, but...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I go left and am usuallyy set up and ready to go by the time the ring steawrds are out there , it allows me time to get my dog focused and ready for the figure 8. I also tell my dog what exercise we are doing. I say " figure 8, watch me." I know dorky but it works. I can't remember the last time I lost points on it.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

In training I don't think that it matters. In competitions, it depends on your type of dog. I your dog lags, I would start to the left. If if forges, try to the right. Most judges expect a left start. Also, you can start very close to the posts (in the centre). Many people start too far back.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom said:


> In training I don't think that it matters. In competitions, it depends on your type of dog. I your dog lags, I would start to the left. If if forges, try to the right. Most judges expect a left start. Also, you can start very close to the posts (in the centre). Many people start too far back.


I agree with this completely.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Titan1 said:


> I can't remember the last time I lost points on it.


With a dog like Titan I imagine you don't lose points on much of anything


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

GoldenSail said:


> With a dog like Titan I imagine you don't lose points on much of anything


Oh... trust me we do and as of last weekend we lose in between exercises too :doh:..ROFL!
M


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and you're not going to tell us what happened????



Titan1 said:


> Oh... trust me we do and as of last weekend we lose in between exercises too :doh:..ROFL!
> M


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> and you're not going to tell us what happened????


I'll start a new thread not to hijack this one..
:


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I was reading some stuff on an obedience list and really liked this logic: on days when your dog is more 'up' you go right (prevent bumps) on days that your dog is a little less wound-up you go left (prevent lagging). Hence, in training you do both. I like this


----------

